# Most Decoys !



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Who has the trailer that has the most decoys in it? What is your guess in the most decoys you can get in a trailers arranged and safe and not just all piled in there? Lets see some pics of how many you can get in a trailer and still have order.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BULL_357 said:


> Who has the trailer that has the most decoys in it? What is your guess in the most decoys you can get in a trailers arranged and safe and not just all piled in there? Lets see some pics of how many you can get in a trailer and still have order.


I unloaded a 54 foot semi trailer. That thing was organized well! Coulden't slip a piece of paper in it!

Wanna say few hundred deeks in it. Prolly close to the 500 dozen range. With floaters and all!


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

I mean an actual hunting trailer not the trailer into the store lol


----------

